# [Risolto]Xorg 1.6 problemi....

## Fadry

Buona sera,ho bisogno di aiuto....avevo la mia bellissima gentoo con kde 3.5.9 e Xorg 1.3,ho fatto il passaggio a Xorg 1.6 e Kde 4 e ora mi ritrovo che quando parte X e mi avvia a kdm non posso loggarmi perchè il mouse e la tastiera non rispondono.

Se la tastiera non risponde non posso modificare xorg.conf o agire su qualsiasi cosa....e dire che prima funzionava tutto benissimo.

Come informazioni utili posso dirvi che non utilizzo hal per la gestione degli input in xorg e che tutto quello che ho fatto oggi è stato dare un emrge xorg-server

Ora ho bisogno di sapere se:

1)risolvo utilizzando il live cd per accedere al sistema e cancellare xorg.conf? Magari ricreandosi il file di configurazione riparte   :Question: 

2)posso accedere dal livecd al sistema ed esser capace anche di emergere(vorrei provare a riemergere xf86-input-mouse e xf86-input-keyboard)

3)c'è un modo per avviare tutto il sitema senza xorg ? (ho provato mentre boota con ctrl +c  ma non si ferma   :Sad:  )

4)avete una soluzione al mio problema   :Cool: 

Se avete avuto la pazienza di leggere tutto siete dei santi   :Wink:  GRAZIE in anticipo.Last edited by Fadry on Mon Feb 08, 2010 10:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## spillo

Durante il boot mi pare che debba fare ctrl+alt+F1, altrimenti puoi comunque risolvere in chroot con il live cd.

nel make.conf inserisci "evdev" negli input driver, e "hal" nelle use (scoprirai quanto hal sia comodo  :Wink:  ), quindi prova a riemerge xorg...

----------

## Fadry

Mi sembra che se faccio ctrl+alt +f1 quando finisce di caricare mi butta comunque sulla chermata di kdm,magari ci provo quando riavvio....

Ok supponendo che riemergo tutto con hal,poi dovrei:

```
rc-update add hald boot

cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-input-policy.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy

cp /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/10osvendor/10-x11-input.fdi /etc/hal/fdi/policy

```

e poi? Ma è davvero necessario passare ad hal?

----------

## spillo

bè, sicuramente ti semplifica la vita  :Wink:  per le policy di hal dovrei controllare, ma penso sia giusto...

----------

## Fadry

 *spillo wrote:*   

> bè, sicuramente ti semplifica la vita  per le policy di hal dovrei controllare, ma penso sia giusto...

 

Ok grzie mille,provo così e posto i risultati!

----------

## Fadry

Dopo aver sistemato tutto riavvio e Tac! di nuovo tutto bloccato.....mi viene il dubbio ma hald era avviato? Riavvio e noto che hald nn era avviato   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Avvio hald e come per magia tutto funziona,GRAZIE spillo per avermi aiutato   :Wink: 

----------

## spillo

Figurati, ci mancherebbe altro ^^

----------

## ago

 *Fadry wrote:*   

> e poi? Ma è davvero necessario passare ad hal?

 

non è che c'è un passaggio ad hal...semplicemente xorg va compilato con +hal in quanto si configura con esso senza avere xorg.conf

----------

